# Problem in connecting two computers(network cable unplugged,media disconnected)



## h.v (Mar 20, 2010)

Hello
My problem started when I bought a laptop (asus f83vf) and I wanted to make it connected to my PC(with onboard LAN connector on it), in order to do that I bought a 5m cross over cat5e cable .
And I did some configurations on them


Here is my configurations: 
==========PC============
IP: 192.168.1.2
Mask: 255.255.255.0
802.1p Support	on
Flow Control	enabled
Interrupt Moderationenabled	
Jumbo Packet  1514 Bytes
Log Status Messages Status Messages
Max IRQ per Sec 1000
Network Address no Present
Receive Buffers	496
Speed & Duplex 10 Mbps Half Duplex
TCP/UDP Checksum Offload (IPv4)  off
Transmit Buffers 176
Wake From Shutdown on
Wake-Up Capabilities Magic Packet & Pattern Match
Power managementAllow the computer to turn off this device to save power. uncheck
IPCONFIG: ============
C:\Documents and Settings\V>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 9:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI
Gigabit Ethernet Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-0F-EA-EA-C3-A6


========== Lap ============
ip:192.168.1.1
Mask: 255.255.255.0
Flow Control	on
Large send offload on
Ipv4 checksum offloadoff
Max IRQ pers sec1000
Media type10 Mbps Half Duplex
Network Address no Present
Number of Rx Buffers	496
Number of Tx Buffers 176
TCP/UDP Checksum Offload (IPv4)  off
Wake-Up Capabilities Magic Packet & Pattern Match

Power managementAllow the computer to turn off this device to save power. uncheck
IPCONFIG: ============
C:\Documents and Settings\h>ipconfig/all
Windows IP Configuration
Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : hexa-windows
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-4B-D6-59-20-DD
Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection 3:
Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet C
ontroller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E0-CB-4E-82-15-CF
====================================




The problem is that my LAN network does not work. In Network Connections, it has the status: " network cable unplugged." When I enable it
and ipconfig /all returns:
Media State ........ : Media Disconnected.


***** a very strange thing happens when I disable /enable Local Area Connection on PC before enabling Local Area Connection for a second it shows "connected"!!!!! But it changes to "network cable unplugged" again.



*** I did some research to try and fix the problem and this is what I did:
1-Turned off firewall
2-Update both drivers to latest version 
3-reset TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. netsh int ip reset reset.log

4-Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: netsh winsock reset catalog
5-test cable with multi-meter and make sure it is OK & a crossover cable 
6-reinstal win xp 
7-change configuration of both systems listed above many times but it didn’t work.
8- these commands work OK on PC and LAP 
"ping 127.0.0.1"
"ping localhost"


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Why not just connect it to your router with a cable?


----------



## h.v (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for your reply but i don't have a router i just want to connect two computers via crossover cable


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Take a look at this Microsoft ICS (Internet Connection Sharing tutorial.


----------



## h.v (Mar 20, 2010)

it did not help me 
i just want to share files between my PC and LAP with a crossover cable 
(please read my fist post)
why it shows media disconnected ?
why i cant ping my self ?
why it shows network cable unplugged ?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Connect the two machines with a crossover Ethernet cable. If one or both of the machine have gigabit adapters or auto-MDX ports, an Ethernet patch cable will do the job.

Configure the machines as follows.

PC #1:
IP address: 192.168.9.1
Subnet Address: 255.255.255.0

PC #2:
IP address: 192.168.9.2
Subnet Address: 255.255.255.0

Leave the Default Gateway and DNS Server addresses blank.

Make sure any firewalls are configured to put the 192.168.9.x subnet in the trusted zone.

Finally, you'll have to enable file/print sharing on the machines and actually share one or more folders or drives.

Here's a page that describes the process in detail: http://www.howtodothings.com/computers-internet/how-to-connect-2-pcs-directly


----------



## h.v (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks again for your reply
i did what you said but unfortunately it did not helped me !!!!!!
i tried http://www.howtodothings.com/compute...2-pcs-directly ,oops it didn't help as well.

"Connect the two machines with a crossover Ethernet cable. If one or both of the machine have gigabit adapters or auto-MDX ports, an Ethernet patch cable will do the job."

what does this mean ? 
1-how can i make sure they have "gigabit adapters or auto-MDX ports"

my PC has "Marvell Yukon 88E8001/8003/8010 PCI Gigabit Ethernet Controller" adapter and LAP has "Atheros AR8132 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller" adapter 
2-will they work together????

3-it keeps saying "media disconnected" & "network cable unplugged" are these normal ?
4-How can i find the problem causing this???
5-why ipconfig/all show me media disconnected ??? why it don't show me my IP address?
6-why pinging my PC on my PC (pinging myself ) "ping 192.168.9.1"return me "destination host unreachable "????


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Yes, they will work together. If you're getting media disconnected, it's most likely a cable problem.

If you can't ping your own address, that would most likely be a firewall configuration issue.


----------

